# [SOLVED] 15 months into new build...now problems



## Rcloughga (Sep 23, 2008)

I did my 1st system build in 09/2008, took some learning, a little head banging, but this site helped me. My system has worked great since then, not a problem, until yesterday when it just went dead...... and then restarted itself. Did the same thing today while I was just browsing the web. When it restarted I see the Mobo at 31 degrees, the CPU started at 37, then rose to 49, 50, 51. All fans are working & the Vcore was 1.12V. Then it did it again. 

My system has an Asus P5KC, Core2Duo e7200, Corsair XMS2 6400 2x1 Gb ram, Thermaltake 430W PS, and runs XP

This is pretty much exactly how my 5 year old compaq died. I never knew what that problem was, guessed the Mobo died. Any ideas on how to troubleshoot this or what the problem may be? Bob


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 15 months into new build...now problems*

*Thermaltake 430W PS* <<<< those "pure power" units are known junkers


thats your trouble IMHO

you need a unit like the Corsair VX550 watt or better yet Corsair 650-TX


----------



## Rcloughga (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: 15 months into new build...now problems*

I bought the Thermaltake 430 for $39....before I read your warnings about the cheap ones. I hope thats it....off to Frys for a Corsair 650-TX...$99.

Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: 15 months into new build...now problems*

Sure does sound like the issue to me also. You get what you pay for and at $39, you didn't pay for much.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

*Re: 15 months into new build...now problems*

Total agreement with the PSU being the culprit.


----------



## Rcloughga (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: 15 months into new build...now problems*

It appears all you guys were right....amazing huh? 
Put in the Corsair TX650W and all seems ok now. That Thermaltake 430 worked perfectly...for 15 months.... No wonder it had a 12m warranty and was $39. The Corsair's 5 yr warranty. Not fun spending another hundred for something as non-fun as a PSU, but I should be ok if it lasts til 2015.
THANKS GUYS!


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

*Re: 15 months into new build...now problems*

You are most welcome, and that power supply will likely be around after the warranty expires. Hey, don't be a stranger on the forum, stick around and join the fun.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 15 months into new build...now problems*

you are a lucky fella you learned a valuable lesson without attending a motherboard or hard drive funeral along with the power supply burial!

happy to hear you have things sorted


----------

